# Where's the cheapest place to get a 30-100mw Aries style laser?



## Notyourfriend124 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi I was wondering where's the cheapest place to get a 30-100mw Aries style laser, I checked laserglow and extremelasers. Could poeple post some diffrent web sites with these type lasers. Thanks


----------



## bootleg2go (Jan 27, 2006)

You could checkout my line of lasers, many forum members have purchased these and are very happy with the product.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## imbolc (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep, go check out Optotronics. I just received mine today... from usa to uk in 5 days! Everything went super smoothly. Furthermore he didn't mind helping me with my long list of questions. Highly recommended. Bootleg2go (Jack) is the man for lasers.


----------



## bootleg2go (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi imbolc,
I'm glad you got it so quick, actually it only took 4 days, I shipped it on Monday and you got it on Friday.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## Raccoon (Feb 3, 2006)

When did you start selling these bootleg?

I've been out of touch from the laser community for several months, so it looks like I've missed a lot.

These are the old style GPL with pot mods? No interlock dongle or key? Old style shutter? Decent price I guess.

Has anything big changed recently with the acquisition and importation of high power greenies in America? Is customs still confiscating and destroying? Is CNI still producing anything worth while? Any new upstarts or new products from some of the other notable makers? Is Arnold still doing business? Anything new from noah?

Hope to get back into the game, now that I'm making money again.


----------



## KBlaserman (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, as far as i can see, looks like my site is the cheapest place for that type of laser
northernoptics.com
100mW 450.00 USD..


----------



## nickz (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes, but this is the quoted max output. What are the average numbers from your lasers?


----------



## KBlaserman (Feb 3, 2006)

The output we advertise is the average output. No two lasers will have the exact output, it all depends on temperature of operating environment and the charge of the batteries, and there are many determining factors of the output of a laser. However if you want an example I will give you one...



One of my Competitors sells this

Average Output from laser Typical Peak output 

75-99mW ~115mW



Now if you let this sink in you will notice that the minimum output is 75mW for over 480.00 USD!!!



Our minimum output is 90mW for our 100mW units...

Also we quote 100mw as max output because we won’t claim that a 100mw unit is any higher than what is on the label...


----------



## bootleg2go (Feb 3, 2006)

Raccoon said:


> When did you start selling these bootleg?
> 
> I've been out of touch from the laser community for several months, so it looks like I've missed a lot.
> 
> ...



Hey Raccoon,
I remember you, it has been a while. I have been using the same signature as you for personal email for the past few years.
I'm not sure if anything has changed, I don't think so. My units are not CNI, I owned a CNI one time, but sold it due to instability problems. My PPL has 9 level adjustable power output as always, the aperture shutter has been updated from the old style, but is not the twist type like on the PGL-3. They are very stylish. Like always they are made of solid machined aluminum and just recent the thinkness of the laser tube was increased to make them even more durable and stronger. They come with a hard shell padded carrying case that is lockable if you get a padlock for them. Also included with the documentation is average power output measured by myself on each unit using a Coherent FieldMaster GS power meter. Average is measured over a 20 second period (200 samples) which is 10 samples/second over the period.
If you're ever in the market, contact me offline and I'll treat you right.

Anyway, So what have you been lately? What's it been 6 months?

Have a good weekend 
Jack


----------



## Raccoon (Feb 4, 2006)

Yep, it's been about that long. I've been active at lockpicking101.com since burt got me interested in the idea. Now I'm running my own locksmithing business in town, "Get In Quick 24 Hour Locksmiths", XXX-XXX-LOCK phone number, yellow pages ads and all. 

Interesting the things that have changed here. Wicked is being spammy more than ever, very few familiar faces left, and you've become another Arnold. At least high power lasers are still as available and going strong.

I remember I nicked that sig-line from someone here, but never could remember who.  You should aim/icq/msn/yho sometime. Allow me to talk you into "trying out" one of your uber-lasers. 

(I now return this thread back to its regularly scheduled program)


----------



## KBlaserman (Feb 4, 2006)

bootleg2go said:


> Hey Raccoon,
> I remember you, it has been a while. I have been using the same signature as you for personal email for the past few years.
> I'm not sure if anything has changed, I don't think so. My units are not CNI, I owned a CNI one time, but sold it due to instability problems. My PPL has 9 level adjustable power output as always, the aperture shutter has been updated from the old style, but is not the twist type like on the PGL-3. They are very stylish. Like always they are made of solid machined aluminum and just recent the thinkness of the laser tube was increased to make them even more durable and stronger. They come with a hard shell padded carrying case that is lockable if you get a padlock for them. Also included with the documentation is average power output measured by myself on each unit using a Coherent FieldMaster GS power meter. Average is measured over a 20 second period (200 samples) which is 10 samples/second over the period.
> If you're ever in the market, contact me offline and I'll treat you right.
> ...




Jack, sorry if this seems a bit blunt but; your units are CNI laser units, that is one of their first units made of that type, variable output from 0 = off to 9 = 100mW I have owned over 23 of these and yes they all come from CNI and yes they all have variable output. If you take the cap off there is a circuit board on the back cap that changes the output, they tend to die out rather quickly I might add, Also those models dont have the twist end, they have a push end that slides down over the aperture. There is no other manufacturer that produces these types of lasers. They even have the exact picture of your laser on their site: http://www.cnilaser.com/images/pgliii1_l.gif 

Again jack, I don’t mean to argue or even say that you are lying but as it seems you don’t want people to know the truth and the truth is: you have the PGL CNI series of lasers that dont come with FDA Accession No. Plain and simple.


----------



## Raccoon (Feb 4, 2006)

In Jack's defense, CNI did not fabricate these lasers. I can't find the post right now, as it's burried somewhere in the Archives with no search feature, but I distinctly remember that CNI was simply a large distributor who may have also had design influence, but definitely had no part in product fabrication.


----------



## KBlaserman (Feb 4, 2006)

That statement might be true, but the lasers are largely sold by CNI, i have yet to find the original manufacturer. 

Sorry if i was being an ***, i really dont like it if i think people are hideing the truth and or lie.


----------



## Raccoon (Feb 4, 2006)

But, if Jack states that his lasers are not CNI branded, and infact, are built with higher quality specs than what CNI distributes... then Jack be nimble.

PS. I'm fairly certain the PGL-III bodies were infact made out of plastic, not aluminum. I never owned one, but I do remember someone remarking on how cheap they felt and were easy to break. None of the PGL-III photos show any sign of reflection (indicating plastic) as Jack's PPL does (indicating aluminum).

Jack: See about getting a gnarled handle.


----------



## KBlaserman (Feb 4, 2006)

They were made of aluminum, I used to sell them, and many others sold them too, company called Z-bolt sold them, Dwight finney sold them also. CNI doesn’t brand any of its lasers with their name. I’m extremely confidant that these are CNI's production, i have seen many of these units and i have ordered from CNI these exact units, all same spec as his, now I’m not saying they are bad lasers but don’t say they didn’t come from somewhere when they did.

and yes, the 100% original CNI PGL-III Lasers were plastic, they had BLUE buttons and had no safety features they only were sold for about a month. Jacks lasers where the second GEN, the first ones were really kept low..

INFACT i have one i just ordered from CNI, ill take pictures to prove it.

here : http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=yea6ci.jpg


----------



## Raccoon (Feb 4, 2006)

Again, and I repeat... CNI don't make jack! <pun>

Seriously, you must have not been around for that long. And don't forget that both Z-bolt and Dwight (partners in crime) both claimed to have designed and manufactured the PGL-III before anyone ever heard about CNI. If you want to talk about liars and cheats, look no further.

Congrats on your 10th post.


----------



## KBlaserman (Feb 4, 2006)

Raccoon, I have been around in the laser SCENE since 2002.... PGL-III was designed and started selling later that year, in fact i remember when there was just MEGA*aser and Extr*meLaser and Z-bolt those where the chosen FEW, and all had 5mw pointer but MEGA...

 

don’t judge my experience on lousy forum posts, I’m not going to argue with you. Because quite frankly, i know exactly what I’m talking about, Dwight Finney did not claim to be the creator of those lasers |BEFORE| they where produced because they didn’t even sell them till i had mentioned it to them. Also Z-bolt is a very well respected company, I give them kudos, and they have been around the longest.


----------



## Raccoon (Feb 4, 2006)

May 23, 2002 - http://www.megalaser.com
May 28, 2002 - http://www.extremelasers.com
Apr 26, 2003 - http://www.laserphaser.net/ (RIP)
May 13, 2003 - http://www.backdeckstudio.com/lasermods/ (Dwight)
Sep 02, 2003 - http://www.blueskymarketing.co.uk/mega_green/index.htm
Dec 14, 2003 - http://www.zbolt.com
Mar 24, 2004 - http://www.laserglow.com/

Apr 29, 2004 - http://www.z-bolt.com/dpss---35.htm

For The Win.

(Man my bookmarks are getting old)

PS. Z-Bolt is the most dishonest and least-respected dealer known to these forums, second only to Wicked and Dwight. Don't ask me, just check out the Cheers & Jeers forum.


----------



## KBlaserman (Feb 4, 2006)

Im sorry to hear that people have had bad experience with z-bolt, my experience was very nice, however yes dwight finney is very SKETCHY, but anything non TECH related with z-bolt was always in good service to me..

Like i said, im not here to argue with you, i really am an honest guy and i dont want people MISLEAD, just thinking of this site WICKED makes me sick, this guy should be ashamed of him self, "Pop balloons burn tape, start fires".......

Also lines like "for the win" dont do much for your character also..

As originally said, you can take it or ACCEPT it, CNI laser produces that model that jack sells, plain and simple and i will not make another post about it, i dont understand why its such a big deal, they are GOOD lasers, why have shame in saying they are from CNI?

EDIT: your list just proves my point

in 2002
May 23, 2002 - http://www.megalaser.com
May 28, 2002 - http://www.extremelasers.com

the sites that i said where there, "chosen few, 5mw pointers but megalaser"


----------



## Raccoon (Feb 4, 2006)

I was never contenting the fact that megalaser and extremelasers were among the first.

Oh yea. CNI did not make the PGL-III.


----------



## Raccoon (Feb 4, 2006)

I almost forgot someone very important to the laser scene. Kevin Nardelle came even before ExtremeLasers, and posted some of the (if not THE) first images and instructions for laser mods. They are best remembered from ExtremeLaser's home page of a laser pointer sitting on a stair step, rated at 120mW (back when that number was inconceivable!) He's been on the web since ~1994 with a host of sites dedicated to electromagnetic physics, from tesla coils to lasers. Sadly, Kevin dropped off the web sometime in 2003 but made a brief re-appearance in 2004 for a week or two.

I hope he survived Hurricane Katrina. None of his websites work anymore.


----------



## That_Guy (Feb 4, 2006)

The Optotronics lasers are Lambda lasers. Apparently both Lambda and CNI source their parts from the same unknown manufacturer.


----------



## bootleg2go (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't sell "CNI" lasers.
I have bought one before as well as get stock from several sources inside of China In my dealings with all of the companies I have not come across the original manufacturer of these units, They all are born somewhere that I have not yet discovered. The reason I say this is that they are all very much alike with only small differences between them, but what gives it away the most is that the serial numbers from all of these manufacturers is in the same number format and range, ie. 30275 to 30500. In fact I've gotten some from different sources that were slightly different in outer build that have serial numbers that differ by only 15-20. I am still trying to figure this out and who is really making all of these. KBlaserman is right, they are all of aluminum, none are plastic. I am 99.9% certain that CNI or any of the other sources I've used in the past are the original builders of these lasers, It does appear that each reseller/distributor like CNI does do some very limited customization of the lasers before sending them to customers. I'm not trying to put down CNI in anyway, I've not gotten enough from them to really tell the quality. The one from them and it suffered from a large amount of instability and was below the promised power level. That was awhile back and things could have gotten much better, and like I said a sample of 1 unit is too small to make any real conclusions. I found better, less expensives sources that have provided more than the promised power output level. It is not as easy a business as I thought it would be in the beginning. Even now, I still sometimes need to return up to 25% of my order back to China as they don't meet my quality standard or produce the promised output power. But my sources are slowly learning that I won't accept sub par output or quality, they know I'll be testing them and they will be returned if they don't pass, probably to just be sold to others who may not care about or test for output level and beam quality. Not to mention the hugh amount of time and effort put into customer support to make sure each customer is completely satisfied.

A good weekend to all
Jack


----------



## KBlaserman (Feb 4, 2006)

That_Guy said:


> The Optotronics lasers are Lambda lasers. Apparently both Lambda and CNI source their parts from the same unknown manufacturer.


 
Wow, that doesn’t even look like a large sales company, however since seeing this i stand Corrected.

 Jack I owe you an apology, and I am sorry.


----------



## exterminate (Feb 4, 2006)

Next time, for the sake of the thread and the forum, if you think anything is wrong with a person's message then PLEASE use the PM message. By stating your fact in public is assuming arrogance and it's inefficient for people who are actually in the thread for its stated purpose.


----------



## KBlaserman (Feb 4, 2006)

exterminate said:


> Next time, for the sake of the thread and the forum, if you think anything is wrong with a person's message then PLEASE use the PM message. By stating your fact in public is assuming arrogance and it's inefficient for people who are actually in the thread for its stated purpose.


 
I completely agree with you exterminate.


----------



## nerdtoy (May 4, 2006)

My old friend!! Yes I am still alive and I fought through Katrina just fine, gun in one hand, light in another. Search and Rescue and the whole bit. 

My rants are all on http://www.realnola.com and there is one on blogspot you should read.

The original mod page is still up and going but not for too much long. Nerdtoy.com is down but my original genlight.com page is up and going still. http://www.genlight.com/laser or lasers I dont remember exactly..

Katrina really kicked our butts down here, I am on the brink of losing the ability to support my kids and wife completely. Its a crying shame with all we went through the feds turn us down for everything.




Raccoon said:


> I almost forgot someone very important to the laser scene. Kevin Nardelle came even before ExtremeLasers, and posted some of the (if not THE) first images and instructions for laser mods. They are best remembered from ExtremeLaser's home page of a laser pointer sitting on a stair step, rated at 120mW (back when that number was inconceivable!) He's been on the web since ~1994 with a host of sites dedicated to electromagnetic physics, from tesla coils to lasers. Sadly, Kevin dropped off the web sometime in 2003 but made a brief re-appearance in 2004 for a week or two.
> 
> I hope he survived Hurricane Katrina. None of his websites work anymore.


----------



## dr_lava (May 4, 2006)

nerdtoy said:


> The original mod page is still up and going but not for too much long. Nerdtoy.com is down but my original genlight.com page is up and going still. http://www.genlight.com/laser or lasers I dont remember exactly..



Went to that page but didn't see the mod. Maybe you took it down? 2A is a LOT of current to be pumping through a pointer. I take it this was no leadlight with 5mm diode, it must have been a 9mm?


----------



## Raccoon (May 4, 2006)

nerdtoy said:


> My old friend!! Yes I am still alive and I fought through Katrina just fine, gun in one hand, light in another. Search and Rescue and the whole bit.
> 
> My rants are all on http://www.realnola.com and there is one on blogspot you should read.



I'm glad to know you're alright. I was hoping you'd find my post upon Googling your name (Google Alerts is NICE for that), and so you did!  So you're doing Search & Rescue now? Welcome to the forum, you're bound to find some invaluable lights for the job.

I hope you pull through financially... New Orleans was an absolute disaster, and not just damage-wise. Fortunately there should be a number of niche markets opening up for reconstruction soon. Get your foot in wherever you can, man. Lots of businesses were wiped out and competition should be wide-open.


----------



## blindsided (May 13, 2006)

bootleg2go,

i've seen your site the aries series looks nice there. But how is it that you have 260mW? i know cni/lamda doesn't manufacture that model to that output, and no one else seems to have that laser model supposedly peaking at ~290 like your site states. I'm interested to learn more, is this a new model or something, because other laser sources didn't seem to have it at all?


----------



## Raccoon (May 13, 2006)

As pointed out earlier in the thread-- these lasers are NOT from CNI. I'm sure bootleg's sources are bootleg's business, but I suspect higher crystal quality by request.

I wish it were possible to go straight to the source of the MCA manuf. and ask them for a higher binning. Or is this already possible?


----------



## bootleg2go (May 13, 2006)

blindsided said:


> bootleg2go,
> 
> i've seen your site the aries series looks nice there. But how is it that you have 260mW? i know cni/lamda doesn't manufacture that model to that output, and no one else seems to have that laser model supposedly peaking at ~290 like your site states. I'm interested to learn more, is this a new model or something, because other laser sources didn't seem to have it at all?



Hi Blindsided,
I have several OEM sources for my lasers, currenty CNI is not one of them though. With the quantities I order in and the number of units per month, I do some clout and am able to obtain the highest output units of each production run; at a cost. The 260 PPL is not a common laser by any means. Only about 5-8% of the units I get are of this quality and that is after the OEM is hand sorting their best units for me. I'm not really concerned about peak output as that is usually very short and not lasting, it's the average output over time that matters. The "peak power" of a PPL-260 has been measured as high as 330-340. I haven't had many units in the 260mW output range, in fact in the 11 months I've been in business the number of +260mW units I've gotten is less than one dozen and all of this have been in just the last couple of months. I still do have my personal PPL which averages 411mW, I've had that since early last summer and have been offered over 3k for it. One fellow I've sold many units too even offered to trade a brand new Coherent dual channel "Ultima LabMaster" meter with 2 heads of my choosing to go with it (Value of over 5K I expect)...I'm still thinking about as it's a lot of meter/ or money (if sold one Ebay)...I've got a fieldmaster GS and power head (from this same customer in a previous trade) that does pretty much everything I need for now....Well I'm really going off on a tangent aren't I? Guess I'm pretty proud of my 411 unit, it brings a big smile to my face every time I turn it on

Jack


----------



## Raccoon (May 14, 2006)

Leave it to bootleg to take us into Class IV handhelds. No longer is it "you'll shoot your eye out", but rather "you'll melt your flesh off". :thumbsup:


----------



## blindsided (May 14, 2006)

cool, much apprecciated info

oh and what is the coherent meter going for, are they in stock?


----------



## LaserSpecialist (May 26, 2006)

I have found that the aforementioned lasers are overpriced. I recently purchased the same laser at a much cheaper rate. I recommend searching biglasers.com before you buy anything--I have used them a few times and am very satisfied.


----------



## LaserSpecialist (May 26, 2006)

Here's a link to their handheld laser pointer webpage for who ever is intersted: 

http://www.biglasers.com/site/1589403/page/45031


----------



## Raccoon (May 26, 2006)

Curious.

Optotronics.com
120mW 532nm hand-held - $499
260mW 532nm hand-held - $899

Biglasers.com
100mW 532nm hand-held - $879.99

You're correct. Biglasers.com *IS* a rip-off. Their lasers have half the output and cost twice as much!


----------



## Athoul (May 26, 2006)

Hmm every post that person makes is in reference to biglasers.com... I think he is promoting his own site myself...could be wrong.


----------



## abeland1 (May 26, 2006)

Athoul said:


> Hmm every post that person makes is in reference to biglasers.com... I think he is promoting his own site myself...could be wrong.


Mundus vult decipi, ergo decipiatur. Which is all right with me.


----------



## Raccoon (May 26, 2006)

Iay inkthay Arnolday isay ontoay omethingsay.


----------



## LaserSpecialist (May 26, 2006)

Before posting any more replies I would like to straighten something out; the only reason I mention biglasers in my replies is because they have always handles most of my personal laser purchases have been handled with exceptional service and I have had personal misfortunes with wicked lasers. 

For Racoon, I would like to ask you to do your research before you make false statements about the product your comparing. The lasers sold on Optotronics ARE NOT FDA APPROVED, as opposed to the lasers sold by Biglasers which have ALL security standards. Let me do you the favor of sending you the link to their webpage with the product description:
*100 Phosphor:*
http://www.biglasers.com/site/1589403/page/660547
*Optotronics:*
http://optotronics.com/products.php


----------



## Raccoon (May 26, 2006)

LaserSpecialist said:


> I have found that the aforementioned lasers are overpriced.





LaserSpecialist said:


> The lasers sold on Optotronics ARE NOT FDA APPROVED


For LaserSpecialist, before you reply with a seemingly bullet-proof argument, please remember *what* you are arguing in the first place. Your statement was that Optotronic's lasers are overpriced. I did a price comparison and found your statement to be false.

Interlocks *do NOT* make the lasers any more legal, or safe. They *are NOT* FDA approved for sale to consumers--simply because they exceed 5mW, and nothing changes that. Again, we are arguing price, and I doubt people are willing to spend an extra $500 for a safety dongle and key switch. For that money, I'd buy a vault to store the laser in.

Before posting any replies, unplug your keyboard.

PS. Stop spamming this forum.


----------



## Entity (May 27, 2006)

Plus not all the lasers at your site have safety features like you say: http://www.biglasers.com/site/1589403/page/660556


----------



## laserlover2008 (Feb 22, 2008)

I ever buy laser from CNI.I think you can try.CNI laser is very good,and not expensive.


----------



## laserlover2008 (Feb 22, 2008)

cni laser 's website is www.cnilaser.com. You also can try www.irislasers.com.


----------

